# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  NASA zbret në Mars sondën Curiosity

## Fishtani1

*NASA zbret në Mars sondën
Curiosity, bëri 560 km rrugë*

TIRANE- Sonda Curiosity, e njohur si Laboratori shkencor i Marsit pasi përshkroi më shumë se 560 milionë km arrin të zbresë në Mars. Agjencia Amerikane e hapësirës NASA arriti të zbresë sot në planetin Mars, robotin 1 tonësh, duke përmbushur misionin më të vështirë të ndërmarrë ndonjëherë në kërkim të jetës në një planet tjetër. 

Sonda nisi udhëtimin e saj nga toka drejt Marsit, në nëntor të 2011 dhe iu deshën 8 muaj udhëtim për të arritur në ditën e sotme kur NASA njoftoi zbritjen me sukses të saj në planetin Mars. Ajo është pajisur me robotin më të sofistikuar që është dërguar ndonjëherë në një botë tjetër. Misioni i tij ka për qëllim ekzaminimin e gurëve për të vërtetuar nëse ka shenja jete. 
(sg/shqiptarja.com)

----------


## Fishtani1

Momentalisht po mbahet konference per shtyp dhe shoh gezim te madh, mund ta shifni ketu LIVE:
http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl

----------


## brooklyn2007

Arritje e rendesishme e shkences. Me siguri shume shpejt do marrim nje pergjigje te sigurte nese egziston jeta jashte planetit tone

----------


## fattlumi

Arritje historike,ska koment.
Momentet e gezimit ne castin e zbritjes se sondes ne bazen e NASA-se






Fotografija e pare e derguar nga Curiosity

----------


## ATMAN

dy miliarde e gjysem dollare ikin kot per ca copa guresh qe mund te marrin keto sonda ,dhe asgje tjeter te re nga ky front thjesht aty nuk ka jete kjo tashme dihet dhe eshte konfirmuar me sondat e tjera qe jane derguar me pare

sonda robot do gjuaj guret me reze laser dhe pastaj do ti analizoje permbajten e tyre,e cfare na duhen keto gjera 

jane thjesht leke te hedhuara ne tym , dhe nasa asnjeher nuk i tregon qellimet perfundimtare te misioneve te veta

----------


## pranvera bica

Arritje e madhe ,te shohim vazhdimin...

----------


## mint

sigurisht qe naza do jet e gatshme te ndaj me ne njerezit e thjeshte zbulimet e tyre ne mars.

disa njerez me te vertet qe nuk e perdorin trurin fare.

ka aq shume pislleqe ketu saqe duhen dy faqe ne forum per ti treguar te gjitha

----------


## Qyfyre

> sigurisht qe naza do jet e gatshme te ndaj me ne njerezit e thjeshte zbulimet e tyre ne mars.
> 
> disa njerez me te vertet qe nuk e perdorin trurin fare.
> 
> ka aq shume pislleqe ketu saqe duhen dy faqe ne forum per ti treguar te gjitha


Falas jane faqet e forumit, fillo avash avash

----------


## Qyfyre

Sonda duke u ulur me parashute ne mars, e fotografuar nga nje satelit i NASA

----------


## JuliusB

1 gje s marr vesh un. Problemet e mrehta te botes ngelen zbulimi i jetes ne planete te tjera apo mbushja e barkut te femijeve te te varferve me buke??? Miliona dollare per 1 sonde kur mund t tishin ushqyer gjith ata femije qofte edhe per 1 vakt

----------


## mint

> Falas jane faqet e forumit, fillo avash avash


pislleku i pare

fotot e marsit qe nasa na tregon jane te modifikuara ,i skuqin vet ,nderkohe qe ambjenti i marsit nuk eshte ashtu si ata duan ta na tregojne.

pse i kan modifikuar ??

ik mesoj keto pastaj te vazhdojme prap po deshe.

----------


## Scion

Si eshte ambienti i marsit, mint?

----------


## TROYAN

> pislleku i pare
> 
> fotot e marsit qe nasa na tregon jane te modifikuara ,i skuqin vet ,nderkohe qe ambjenti i marsit nuk eshte ashtu si ata duan ta na tregojne.
> 
> pse i kan modifikuar ??
> 
> ik mesoj keto pastaj te vazhdojme prap po deshe.


ja fut kot nga mendja ti apo ke ndonje prove qe jane te modifikuara?

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nganjehere kam nje bindje qe perte orbites se tokes nuk arrijn te dalin aspak madje edhe flamuri amerikan ne Hene eshte thjesht nje tregim na ishte njehere. Sidomos tash me kete teknologjin e re te avansuar me photoshopa e programa te ndryshme te qe modifikojn gjerat  :ngerdheshje: 

shnetje.

----------


## Milkway

Pse shumica e shqiptarve kane kete ndjenje inferioteti , nuk di . 
Por te mundohen cdo gje ta bejne fotoshop dhe pjese djallezore e masonerise , vetem ketu kam pare . 

Injoranca ne rritje eksponenciale . 


Per temen , arritje tjeter e larte e shkences kete vite , dhe per ti hapur rruge vajtjes se njeriut ne Mars (nese nuk kan shku deri tani lol )

----------


## ATMAN

> Pse shumica e shqiptarve kane kete ndjenje inferioteti , nuk di . 
> Por te mundohen cdo gje ta bejne fotoshop dhe pjese djallezore e masonerise , vetem ketu kam pare .


nasa ka pasur prerje-zvogelim te fondeve te saj nga kongresi dhe kjo ndodhi per here te pare pas 30 vjeteve ,pra mesazhi ishte i qarte se nese nuk benin dicka serioze per te justifikuar veten keto fonde mund edhe te zvogeloheshin perseri ne te ardhmen 

per kete arsye nasa i dha nje dimension gjoja te madh dhe te papare kesaj sonde a thua se ato te tjerat para saj ishin kot dhe nuk kishin arritur te gjenin jete, ka nje motor me energji berthamore po kjo nuk eshte dicka e re sepse ka kohe qe amerika dhe rusia i perdor shume nga armet e veta motorre te tille 

nuk ka arsye te ekzaltoheni kot pa arsye ne mars nuk ka jete dhe pike,kjo eshte konfirmuar edhe me pare nga sondat e tjera para kesaj 

nuk ka pse te jesh shkencetar qe te kuptosh nje gje te tille

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Arritje e madhe thone.
Arritje do quhet nqs nxjerrin dicka ne drite, e jo me plas robota tek tuk ne cdo planet te sistemit tone.

----------


## Scion

> Arritje e madhe thone.
> Arritje do quhet nqs nxjerrin dicka ne drite, e jo me plas robota tek tuk ne cdo planet te sistemit tone.


Ti mos bej hop, pa kecyer akoma  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mint

> Pse shumica e shqiptarve kane kete ndjenje inferioteti , nuk di . 
> Por te mundohen cdo gje ta bejne fotoshop dhe pjese djallezore e masonerise , vetem ketu kam pare . 
> 
> Injoranca ne rritje eksponenciale . 
> 
> 
> Per temen , arritje tjeter e larte e shkences kete vite , dhe per ti hapur rruge vajtjes se njeriut ne Mars (nese nuk kan shku deri tani lol )


epo per njerez si puna jote kan punuar keto ,njerez qe mjafton tu vesh nje unaze ne hunde ,me tutje mjafton ti terhekesh me nje litar dhe me tutje bejne muuuuuuuuuuuu.

a mendon ti o shkenctari i kosoves se vetem nasa eshte ne gjendje te beje foto me nje risolucion te larte?????




> Scion 	Si eshte ambienti i marsit, mint?


e ku ta di un me siguri ??un nuk u besoj me ketyre edhe sikur te me dergojne mua ne mars.

gjithsesi e bukur eshte kur lexova tek siti nasa-s ,se ata e dinin shume mire se ku do e leshonin ate robot per te kerkuar shenja jete.e çuditshme,pasi po shkojne te kerkojne shenja jete dhe e din shume mire se ku do i kerkojne.

pastaj a e pe se me çfare parashuti u leshua roboti???

----------


## Qyfyre

> pislleku i pare
> 
> fotot e marsit qe nasa na tregon jane te modifikuara ,i skuqin vet ,nderkohe qe ambjenti i marsit nuk eshte ashtu si ata duan ta na tregojne.
> 
> pse i kan modifikuar ??
> 
> ik mesoj keto pastaj te vazhdojme prap po deshe.


Keto kater fjali kaq domethenese, qe fillojne me shkronje te vogel secila, sigurisht qe e nxjerrin NASA komplet huq dhe u nxjerrin ne pah te gjitha genjeshtrat dhe sidomos faktin qe kane perdorur programin Paint per te ndryshuar ngjyren e fotove.

Mendoj se arsyeja pse fotot jane te skuqura eshte se nuk jane specialiste ne zhvillimin e filmit te aparatit fotografik dhe nuk arrijne ti nxjerrin fotot ashtu sic duhet. Tani kane punesuar fotografe specialiste, keshtu qe pritet te mos kete me probleme te tilla.

----------

